# bacterial bloom getting worse



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

Your dosing is most likely supporting the bloom do some water changes and back off dosing until your tank cycles
With fish in cycle and ammonia and nitrite your fish are very unhappy you need to or I would recommend api quick start


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

Aqguy said:


> Your dosing is most likely supporting the bloom do some water changes and back off dosing until your tank cycles
> With fish in cycle and ammonia and nitrite your fish are very unhappy you need to or I would recommend API quick start


I was thinking about TSS instead of Quickstart, but with my nitrates hitting a ceiling of 80ppm a couples days after 50% water changes, I was holding off. Will TSS or Quickstart add to the nitrate level?


----------



## kamebard (Jan 30, 2014)

randpost said:


> I was thinking about TSS instead of Quickstart, but with my nitrates hitting a ceiling of 80ppm a couples days after 50% water changes, I was holding off. Will TSS or Quickstart add to the nitrate level?


Yes and no.

Nitrates are a partial byproduct of the nitrogen cycle. Enough good bacteria in the tank, and they start converting the nitrates into nitrogen which is expelled in the water column and out gassed at the surface. In the short term, your tank will probably have an increase in nitrates, but in the long run this will all stabilize out. 

I would recommend doing daily water changes, reduce the fert dosing until the cycle is complete, and reduce the lights substantially until the cycle is complete. Yes you'll have slower growth from your plants in the short term, but you fish will thank you for better environment in the long term.


----------



## endoflove (Jan 8, 2011)

i always remembered it as it is the anaerobic bacteria that forces the nitrogen cycle backwards and in doing so releases a nitrogen ion, as your aerobic bacteria works. They had a awesome article about it in one of the THF mags.


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

kamebard said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> Nitrates are a partial byproduct of the nitrogen cycle. Enough good bacteria in the tank, and they start converting the nitrates into nitrogen which is expelled in the water column and out gassed at the surface. In the short term, your tank will probably have an increase in nitrates, but in the long run this will all stabilize out.
> 
> I would recommend doing daily water changes, reduce the fert dosing until the cycle is complete, and reduce the lights substantially until the cycle is complete. Yes you'll have slower growth from your plants in the short term, but you fish will thank you for better environment in the long term.


I was thinking that my nitrate problems was because of the ferts anyway. I think I will remove 2 t5ho bulb for now and drop down to 5 hours and use a small regiment of excel, GH booster and baking soda daily for a week after water changes and see how it goes. I don't plan on digging out the 20 flourish tabs in the substrate, but they are deep enough that I don't think they will add much to the water column. I think I will hold off on adding the TSS and see how daily water changes go.

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## kamebard (Jan 30, 2014)

endoflove said:


> i always remembered it as it is the anaerobic bacteria that forces the nitrogen cycle backwards and in doing so releases a nitrogen ion, as your aerobic bacteria works. They had a awesome article about it in one of the THF mags.


Nitrogen Cycle

It's the anaerobic bacteria that breaks down the nitrates intro nitrogen which gets outgassed. Planted tanks usually have a deep enough substrate to start harboring many of these, in addition some biological filtration with micropores, allows this type of bacteria to thrive in the tanks (e.g. Saechem Matrix). Also stones like the Eco-Bio Block, have areas inside which allow the anaerobic bacteria to propogate (you can also use some volcanic rock for the same purpose.

So while water changes will be the best way to reduce nitrates in the tank, followed by plants using the nitrates, the bacteria in the tank also plays a role in reducing nitrate levels in the tank.


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

The bacterial bloom is over. I decided to add the UV sterilizer and the bacterial bloom was gone in 24 hrs. Not sure if the UV played a part our pulling out all the plants and cleaning up the entire tank including substrate did it. Probably the cleaning. Had a ton of decaying leaves in the substrate since I planted leaves along with stems into the substrate instead of pruning before planting (200+ stems).

Live and learn.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

See if the nitrates get lower now. The decaying leaves give off ammonia which ends up being nitrates via the cycle. Reduction of KNO3 will also help this. You can just add more K2SO4 than you already do to make up the K value.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

On all of the fert list recommended doses the GH booster is listed as a once a week dose while all the other ferts are either daily or every other day alternating/w Micro,Macros.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

You may need to adjust how much KNO3 you dose to make sure your nitrates don't get that high or watch your feeding closely. 80ppm over long periods of time can have very bad effects on your fish. Larger than 50% water changes can also help. Most that dose with GH booster don't dose K2SO4.


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

Nitrates are 10 - 20 ppm after a 60% water change and that number increases once I start my fert cycle again. It is the ferts adding the most to my nitrate count which is fine. 

I decided I will alternate macros and micros without a day off (7 days a week) and do 2 60% water changes on macro days until my premade 1000ml solutions are depleted. Then I will reevaluate. 

I also started to mix RO and treated tap water to hit my 5-6 gh/kh instead of GH booster and baking soda. I don't think my Cory's like the baking soda.

With the above changes I stay around 30 nitrates max, tested before water change.

I have a 5 gallon bucket with a 100gph pump in it so I just fill the bucket and let the pump do the work. faster than siphoning, so the water changes aren't that bad.

Thanks for all the suggestion and help guys. It feels good to be back on track.


----------

